# Black Magic wax...



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

Any thoughts on this wax? It is the top-rated wax by the latest Consumer Reports for clear-coat, and got the top rating for not creating haze. I'm going to wait a bit to do the whole car, but tried it to remove the adhesive residue from removing the [email protected]#$&* sticker the dealer put on the trunk lid.

It took the adhesive off, and even removed the scuffs that the dealer put on from (obviously) wiping the area off to put the stickers in place. Plus, it smells like cherries.

Gerry


----------



## Kanding (May 29, 2006)

I just bought some of this last week, and I plan to try it Sunday. I think CR said it was slightly abrasive, however.


----------



## GTO_400 (Jul 7, 2005)

I don't know about that wax. But have you tried Meguiars Gold Class Clear Coat Paste Wax? This has to be the best I've ever used! It leaves the paint as smooth as glass and dosen't wash off very easy either like other waxes do. VERY good stuff ESP for us Torrid Red/Phantom Black owners cause it dosen't leave streaks. Also I have to recommend there Quick Detailer also very good stuff to remove those bug smacks & bird poop! JMO tho. :cheers


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

Kanding said:


> I just bought some of this last week, and I plan to try it Sunday. I think CR said it was slightly abrasive, however.


Here's the full rating sheet. The only other mention of Black Magic was in the following section:

"When we tested 28 products, including 16 liquid waxes, 5 pastes, and 7 of the spray-on, wipe-off variety, we found that liquid waxes provide the best cleaning and protection. But contrary to conventional wisdom, in our tests they required more effort than paste waxes to apply and remove. As a group, liquids were the hardest to apply evenly and they took the most work to buff out. In addition, some left a powdery residue that had to be wiped off. Even the top-rated Black Magic Wet Shine Liquid Wax required an extra bit of buffing to eliminate any streaking. And our other best all-around choice, Turtle Wax Camauba Car Wax T-6, can cause slight scratching or hazing on newer dark-colored finishes.

Paste waxes were once the most common type of wax; now they are the least. They also were once the hardest to apply but new formulations are easier to spread. Pastes often come with a reusable applicator to spread the wax, a convenience that makes it easier to apply the wax neatly and keep it off glass or plastic surfaces. But some of those applicators must be moistened before use."

Let me know how it works out for you.

Gerry


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

GTO_400 said:


> I don't know about that wax. But have you tried Meguiars Gold Class Clear Coat Paste Wax? This has to be the best I've ever used! It leaves the paint as smooth as glass and dosen't wash off very easy either like other waxes do. VERY good stuff ESP for us Torrid Red/Phantom Black owners cause it dosen't leave streaks. Also I have to recommend there Quick Detailer also very good stuff to remove those bug smacks & bird poop! JMO tho. :cheers


No, I have not. I've used Nu-Finish liquid on all my cars for about the last 10 years, but I've also not owned a Black Goat either. Not that I dind't care about the other cars they just...well, you know what I mean. This one is special.

Thanks for the recommendation.

Gerry


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

A few weeks ago someone posted photos of their red GTO after using Mothers Reflections. I was throughly impressed by the shine. I have not been able to find it yet, but intend on using it next go around. This time I got two step Mothers cleaner/wax for buffers. It did ok, but was a lot of rubbing.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I have been using Zaino Brothers for 5 years and it is the best I have ever used. Goes on and off easy in any weather condition.

Website is zainobros.com


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Looks like they missed a bunch of products in their test -- focusing on brands with higher name recognition, etc. Nothing wrong with that -- as space is limited.

Used Meguiar's three-stage for years -- then switched to Klasse All-In-One with occasional touch ups with Meguiar's #7 Show Glaze after talking to a guy who details Ferraris for a living. However, Klasse goes on so easy and works so well -- I just tossed the Show Glaze. Go ahead and try it.

I've seen a lot of guys use Zaino and swear by it. It's almost a cult-like following. Their products aren't that expensive -- but require a lot coats and a lot of effort. Plus you may have to mix or "cut" it for the best results for your car -- then wait around for it to dry before removing. Some guys even say "check out my car, I put 5 coats of Zaino on it." One guy who had a Vette went so far as to put 15 coats of a base product then 5 coats of a finishing product. Er, I've got better things to do with my time.

Again, I'm not trying to bash the stuff -- because I've seen some very good results. Then again, I get the same results, if not better, with one coat of Klasse.


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

I have had very good luck with the Meguires Tech Wax. I usually don't buy stuff that seems too "flashy" because it is usually just some gimmick, but I actually tried it and liked it. I have also recently used the new Turtle Wax Ice and I wasn't too sure the first time, but after doing the wifes crossfire with it, it shines very nicely- even shines the black trim! Car was gleaming when done lol. Just doesn't seem to hold it's "slickness" for long, but water still beads ok on it. If I am doing more than just a quick wax (polishing, comounding, etc.)- I have used Wizards products for years. Started using it when I was painting at one body shop and just stuck with it. Their dual action compound is awesome for getting flaws out of the paint without leaving it hazy and dull like a typical compound would. For those who are unfamiliar with teh dual action compounds, they basically start out abrasive like a compound (though not NEARLY as bad as the old fashioned rubbing compound!!) and then break down to a polish as you rub it in.
Joe


----------



## Kanding (May 29, 2006)

I tried the Meguiars Gold two weeks ago and the Black Magic last weekend, and I couldn't see any difference. I also put the Black Magic on my wife's black SUV. Both look good, like a wet unwaxed car. However, I didn't strip the Meguiars off of my car so maybe that had some impact on the comparison. I'm also not that much into detailing, so I'm sure my eye isn't as good as others when it comes to judging finishes. I think the CR article rated Black Magic more durable, however, so I'll probably stick with that for now. 

I also tried a few different finishes for the black trim pieces, including Mother's Back to Black. I actually found that the stuff for tire sidewalls looks best, if you like a glossy look.


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

Kanding said:


> I tried the Meguiars Gold two weeks ago and the Black Magic last weekend, and I couldn't see any difference. I also put the Black Magic on my wife's black SUV. Both look good, like a wet unwaxed car. However, I didn't strip the Meguiars off of my car so maybe that had some impact on the comparison. I'm also not that much into detailing, so I'm sure my eye isn't as good as others when it comes to judging finishes. I think the CR article rated Black Magic more durable, however, so I'll probably stick with that for now.
> 
> I also tried a few different finishes for the black trim pieces, including Mother's Back to Black. I actually found that the stuff for tire sidewalls looks best, if you like a glossy look.


Thanks...I'll probably go ahead and try the Black Magic since I already have the bottle and there were not really any bad comments about it. (And it smells good) I also used it on the one test spot to remove the adhesive, and it looked great. I'm not going to be at car shows every weekend with this thing, so I just want something that is cheap, won't harm the finish, and will last. I'll keep her clean between waxings too...that's more than half the battle right there.

It seems like everyone has a favorite...so I can't try them all. I'll give it a shot, take some pics, and just report back on what I've found. My birthday is Sunday, and I can't think of a better way to spend it than stroking my goat :cheers 

I certainly don't want to end up like the T/A I see in the parking lot at work...that thing's got so many scratches in the finish from improper washing and waxing, it makes me want to smack the owner. 

Gerry


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

Well, I used Black Magic this morning, and I will be trying one of the other suggestions here next. I don't know if I was doing something wrong, or what, but that was the most difficult wax I've ever used in my life. I got started about 6:30 AM, and it was a bit humid out, but not too bad considering how bad it can get here or in other parts of the country.

The stuff NEVER dried! It never came to a haze no matter how long I left it on. I tried one section first...waited, and it just didn't haze at all. I tried waiting longer, waiting less time, and the results were the same. I could have poured 10W-30 on my car, and it would have taken me less time to wipe it all off. I can wash and wax my other cars in about 2 hours. I spent almost four hours on it this morning, and I STILL see places I need to go over again.

Having said, that, I did take her up to Harrell's Best Way in Imperial, MO to pick up some ribs to smoke tomorrow (my birthday), and then to the gas station to fill up on premium. Every time the sun hit her, I couldn't believe the shine. While incredibly beautiful, if it takes that much effort, I'm switching brands.

I tried like hell to race a ricer on the way back, and had him on the hook...luckily, he has as much common sense as I do. Traffic was just too heavy to put the smack down on him. I did do a nice no TC squealing takeoff right in front of a Mustang GT. In the rear view mirror, he started to turn to follow me, then I saw the wife smacking him. Poor guy.

Gerry


----------



## vetwhat (Dec 23, 2005)

I prefer Meguire's Show Car Glaze, polish it on with a cotton flannel cloth, and buff with the same kind of cloth. Then over that I use Meguire's Gold Class liquid wax. 
Only don't do it in circles especially on dark colors. Always go side to side and always in the same direction every time. even when washing too. I mean don't go side to side one time then next time go up and down. And never ever use an orbital buffer, only the good old elbow grease. 
My wife tought me this tecnique and it works wonders (she has owned a black Trans-Am for 20+ years and it still looks like it just rolled out the showroom door) no swirls and a wet glass shine.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

ShoddyHog said:


> The stuff NEVER dried! It never came to a haze no matter how long I left it on. I tried one section first...waited, and it just didn't haze at all.


A lot of the liquid products don't dry to a haze -- you simply wipe it on and wipe it off. Klasse does not dry. Just apply with a damp cotton cloth -- and then wipe off with a dry cotton cloth.

Regarding Meguiar's Show Glaze #7 -- do not apply it over a synthetic wax. It seems to react with the synthethic -- and turns into a concrete like substance which is next to impossible to get off.


----------



## Kanding (May 29, 2006)

I’m not sure why my experience was different, but I didn’t seem to have this problem. I used Black Magic three times (twice on the goat, once on my wife’s car), and it did not get as hazy as the Turtle paste wax that I am use to, but each time it did dry quickly (less than 30min) and buffed off without trouble. I usually wax the car outside late in the afternoon/early evening, when the surface of the car is cool but the sun is low but still out. When the Black Magic runs out I’ll probably try another kind, as I’m not so fond of the liquid waxes. To me, they are harder to apply than the paste type.


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

Kanding said:


> I’m not sure why my experience was different, but I didn’t seem to have this problem. I used Black Magic three times (twice on the goat, once on my wife’s car), and it did not get as hazy as the Turtle paste wax that I am use to, but each time it did dry quickly (less than 30min) and buffed off without trouble. I usually wax the car outside late in the afternoon/early evening, when the surface of the car is cool but the sun is low but still out. When the Black Magic runs out I’ll probably try another kind, as I’m not so fond of the liquid waxes. To me, they are harder to apply than the paste type.


Well, as b_a_betterperson said, maybe I'm just not used to the new waxes but (belive it or not) I actually read the bottle and it said it dries to a haze. I have plenty of shade trees, so I wash / wax entirely in the shade. The humidity has been high, but I wouldn't think that would affect the wax.

I can use that stuff on my other two blue cars, and may even give it another shot on the Goat. I've washed it since that, and it sure beads up great and makes the washing easy peasy. I agree with you on the liquids...I think I'm going to try a paste the next time I buy.

Gerry


----------



## GNX231 (Dec 12, 2004)

me to zaino is the best hands down i've used many others in the past no comp. to zaino


----------



## Kanding (May 29, 2006)

I've heard a lot about Zaino, so I'll have to give it a try sometime. What I'm really interested in is a wax that is durable/protective. Shine quality is secondary to me.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Both the Zaino and Klasse will give you both. I rate Zaino just ahead of the Klasse because of the deep shine.


----------



## FastFreddy (Jul 29, 2005)

GNX231 said:


> me to zaino is the best hands down i've used many others in the past no comp. to zaino


Agreed...The first application done correctly takes some time. But after the first application it is quicker than any other wax I have ever used. I can wash, wax and do the wheels in about a half hour. If you go to the Zaino Brothers website you can order the starter kit, which includes a two bottles of wax (actually polymers) for both brand new or older cars or you can order the items individually. Tried the Mequire's 3 or 4 step system on my wife's G35, and it wasn't even close to Zaino. The Z5 for older cars bought my 89 Alfa Romeo paint to better than new. It was originally recommended to me by people in the Corvette club. I always wonder how they got their cars to look like glass...Zaino is how.

http://www.zainostore.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc

Good luck.


----------



## bergenfelter (Nov 11, 2005)

I have always used Griots Garage products, namely the "Best of Show" wax on my 96 Black Impala SS and my 05 QSM GTO. My Black Impala SS is a consistent car show winner. I have always had good results and no streaking on the black car. Just be sure before the first coat of wax use the clay bar treatment (with the Speed Shine product) to remove any surface contamination.

Try www.griotsgarage.com


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (May 7, 2005)

ShoddyHog said:


> "..... I will be trying one of the other suggestions here next. I don't know if I was doing something wrong, or what, but that was the most difficult wax I've ever used in my life. I got started about 6:30 AM, and it was a bit humid out, but not too bad considering how bad it can get here or in other parts of the country.
> 
> The stuff NEVER dried! It never came to a haze no matter how long I left it on. I tried one section first...waited, and it just didn't haze at all. I tried waiting longer, waiting less time, and the results were the same. I could have poured 10W-30 on my car, and it would have taken me less time to wipe it all off. I can wash and wax my other cars in about 2 hours. I spent almost four hours on it this morning, and I STILL see places I need to go over again. ..."


Gerry,

I have become a big fan of some of the Mother's products. Even here in Florida, I find them very easy to put on and remove when you use a nice thin coat. If you're working by hand, use a foam applicator and microfiber towels for removal (one for the roof, hood, & trunk and one for each side.)

If you like a very shiny finish, try Mother's FX Synwax. A guy at work uses it on his silver Acura TL and it really makes it dazzle. I've used it on my in-laws' gold-ish '03 Impala and it looks very good. 

If you like a deep, warm glow more like a traditional carnauba, try Mother's Reflections. And for a little more depth, follow it up with Mother's Reflections Top Coat. I use it on my GTO and my wife's Grand Cherokee. It has a lot of shine and still has the deep, wet look that I prefer.

Both are synthetics and hold up very well.

Our GTO's made a long journey to get here and spent a lot of time exposed to industrial fallout and rail dust. I strongly recommend using a Clay Bar treatment and a pre-wax cleaner before you use the final product. (I hate to sound like a shill for Mother's, but their clay bar kit is very good, too.)

Reality is that if you're using quality products like Meguiars, Eagle 1, Tropi-Care, Soverign, Liquid Glass, Klasse, 3M, Mothers, or Groit's and using at least a clay bar, a pre-wax cleaner, and a wax and good techniques .... you should have a great looking Goat!  

What's available over the counter today is good enough that there's really no need to spend a barn-load of money on boutique products.


----------



## KURT (Jul 9, 2006)

I Used It Last Weeked And I Like. I Always Used New Finish Until Now. Wet Shine Seems About The Same But Alittle More Effort To Wipe Off. But Not Bad.


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

ShoddyHog said:


> Not that I dind't care about the other cars they just...well, you know what I mean. This one is special.
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation.
> 
> Gerry


I don't understand...What do you mean "this one is special"? It's just 
a car...:willy:


----------

